# ACS assessment result reduced my 2 years experience



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

HI,
I have total 8 years of experience ie 5 years from one company and 3 years from another company. However in ACS assessment result, they are not considering my first 2 years along with other 6 years of experience. 
My details are: Qualification: Bachelor in Engineering [Computer science and Engg].
IELTS score: 6.5 each in all 4 modules; 
ACS ANZSCO code: 261313 [Software Engineer]

Now I am in dilemma that is I am not eligible to apply for EOI.
How I can get my 2 years experience added to other 6 years. IS there any way to re validate acs by giving another JOb code and retaking my 2years? Please advise me 

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

You did not provide details of your experience, how can we know why they did not consider?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

List your study and employment dates.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

faslu said:


> HI,
> I have total 8 years of experience ie 5 years from one company and 3 years from another company. However in ACS assessment result, they are not considering my first 2 years along with other 6 years of experience.
> My details are: Qualification: Bachelor in Engineering [Computer science and Engg].
> IELTS score: 6.5 each in all 4 modules;
> ...


This experience deduction is as per new rule.
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

How much experienced is required to get EOI? I am planning to apply under system analyst with 8 years ..


Mroks said:


> This experience deduction is as per new rule.
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> How much experienced is required to get EOI? I am planning to apply under system analyst with 8 years ..


Seems experience should not be problem to you. Moreover DIAC has not mentioned about minimum experience criteria. You require minimum 60 points to be eligible. If you are short by 5 points, you can take 190 route ie state sponsorship.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all,
Thank you for your reply.
My Degree Completed in: April 2004
Employment History - Company 1: May 2005- February 2010;
Company 2: March 2010- Till date
Mroks replied 2 years reduced as per new rule. But the thing I am not understanding is, some of my friends completed their ACS without this 2 years reduction. Is it new rule? I afraid, if I cannot have 8years, then I will not be able to secure 60 points and eventually I will not be able to apply for EOI. How I can overcome this ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

faslu said:


> Hi all,
> Thank you for your reply.
> My Degree Completed in: April 2004
> Employment History - Company 1: May 2005- February 2010;
> ...


Its happening from April this year. you can try for higher IELTS or apply for State Sponsorship.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Can you please share the link where I can calculate my points? 

Thanks in advance


Mroks said:


> Seems experience should not be problem to you. Moreover DIAC has not mentioned about minimum experience criteria. You require minimum 60 points to be eligible. If you are short by 5 points, you can take 190 route ie state sponsorship.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> Can you please share the link where I can calculate my points?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hope below helps you
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks..Point tally looks in favor of me..As per process, next step is ACS evaluation..

Can you pls suggest me the documents required to get ACS evaluation?

Thanks,
Guri



Mroks said:


> Hope below helps you
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> Thanks..Point tally looks in favor of me..As per process, next step is ACS evaluation..
> 
> Can you pls suggest me the documents required to get ACS evaluation?
> 
> ...


1. Markesheets
2. Degree certificate
3. Task & responsibilities letter

Below may help you
http://acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## mom2aleesya (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I just send my ACS assessment last week and as for today, the process is already in Stage 4 (Assessed by an Authorised Assessor). After read this topic, I have a doubt regarding my working experience. Referring to the new rule, ACS may appoint my working experience for 6 years instead of 8 years. I am planning to apply Visa 189 for Systems Analyst - 261112. I got 8 years experience that may allow me to get 15 points. During application of visa, should I recognize my actual experience (8 years) or should it based on ACS result?

Please refer to the details below:

-Completed Bachelor of Management Information System: June 2003
1st job as System Analyst in Company 1: September 2003 - February 2010 (6 years, 6 months)
-Continue Master of IT (Management) University of Queensland: February 2010 - December 2011
-2nd job as Senior System Analyst in Company 2: December 2011 - June 2013 (1 year, 7 months)

Many thanks.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks you !!

1 & 2 are fine.

For point#3:

a) is this from employer or your work colleague?
b) Pls suggest if System Analyst or Analyst programmer will make path easy?
c) Is task included given on below links needs to be there on reference letter?

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

Thanks,
Guri



Mroks said:


> 1. Markesheets
> 2. Degree certificate
> 3. Task & responsibilities letter
> 
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> Thanks you !!
> 
> 1 & 2 are fine.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

O thanks alot..Now I am clear to go for Analyst programmer as I am totally into technical profile..

I think now I need to put my efforts to get the reference letter from my employer..

Thanks,
Guri


Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> O thanks alot..Now I am clear to go for Analyst programmer as I am totally into technical profile..
> 
> I think now I need to put my efforts to get the reference letter from my employer..
> 
> ...


Check for 261313 Software Engineer also. Have seen many going for it.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Sir,

My Company HR is not ready to issue employement proof. From whom should I take my experience letter? 

Also, can I take from a coworker at my same designation or should that be from my senior in the comapny?

Also, can somebody share a sample letter for :


1. 261311 Analyst Programmer 

2. 261312 Developer Programmer 

3. 261313 Software Engineer 

Thanks,
Gurpreet



Mroks said:


> Hope below helps you
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> My Company HR is not ready to issue employement proof. From whom should I take my experience letter?
> 
> ...


Hope below helps you
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello all, I had recently accessed my Master's degree as a ICT system analyst without mentioning about my work experience as a software engineer with non ICT major Bachleor's degree, but I want to change my ANZSCO code: 261313 [Software Engineer] by reassessing my ICT master's degree and work experience, in which I worked as a software engineer for 3.5 years in overseas. Is there any possibilities that I can change my assessed ICT system analyst to ANZSCO code: 261313 [Software Engineer] by reassessing with my work experience.


----------

